# Online Gaming Ping



## Purpose21 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi all.. ok so im having trouble with my ping, well its not trouble.. id just like it to be lower.

It's always on 50 ping whenever i go onto a server on CS:S, COD, COD2, MOHSH.. I have a 8mb connection and tbh it should be lower than constant 50 ping.

I have reformatted my pc because it needed to be but still its on 50 ping.. my pc spec is :

Fujistu Siemens Scaleo T 
3.40GHz CPU
2GB of RAM
nVidia Gainward Geforce 7800+ GS AGP

I have absolutely no anti-spyware/virus programs running or anything, and im very sure i have no viruses..

ANyone have any tips on reducing the PING?

Edit : I Live in the UK - England, Birmingham.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats a very good connection, if you live in Europe then you connection will be slightly lower because there are more connection (servers, routers) to connect you to. Plus its a shorter distance..
Having a high internet speed dosnt garanty a better connection. There are several factors, internet traffic, distance from locale exchange, distant from server, ISP quality .. ect ect. I live in WA Australia and mostly connect to Sydney servers and i get a ping of 80-100 and have the same connection speed as you the reason why i have 80-100 ping is because my connection has to travel a few thousand kilometers in a fraction of a second..


----------



## mckillwashere (Jul 5, 2007)

He is right 50 is a faboulus ping i would do almost anything for a ping like that.


----------



## stapleaccount (Mar 16, 2008)

i created an account just to say...
...
...
...
300 PING! 

TASTE IT!!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Your probably connecting to a server overseas..


----------



## rfckyle (Mar 29, 2008)

In britain if your on Bt you can askk for interleving to be turned off, ive done this and it had decreased ping by 20, although there is NO problem with 50 ping whatsoever


----------



## Rusty_NZ (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey there. 50 ping is a pretty good ping. There is a program could enditall That closes processes you dont need and helps you gain a better ping.


----------

